# Iver Johnson



## CAdirtman (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for information on a bike that i have.  It is Iver Johnson with solid rubber tires.  The problem that I am having is that I can't seem to find info on this bike anywhere on-line.  It is 14" from neck to pedals and 14" diameter wheels.  One person I have talked to seems to think it may be a children's Track Racing bike.  It is complete exept for handle bars and one fender.  I will post a picture when i figure out my camera issues, but in the meantime, does anyone have any info?
Thanks,
Rob


----------

